# DG R300 v PX 5.5 ???



## Macster (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone know if there is *that* much difference in the R300 compared to my current PX5.5's please ?


----------



## EaseNgrace (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, they feel completely different. I find I get a lower penetrating flight with the PX, and the flex is a bit stiffer.  I may be wrong.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2010)

PX 5.5 is nearer to S300 than R300 maybe even stiffer. I use 5.0's and they are stiffer then R300's


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2010)

The DGs were heavier to swing for me. I found the PXs way too light. Didn't have a clue what was going on.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't speak for PX's but I have DGR300's on my AP2's and its a combination I doubt would ever want to change.


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Mar 1, 2010)

As i have just got new irons, i have had experiences with all of them. I would say 6.0 are extra stiff, 5.5 are a little less stiff than s300s and then i dont know about less than 5.5 as i wouldn't have needed it


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2010)

I went for project x 5.5 flighted in my irons and it's been a tremendous choice for me. In relation to flex I believe they are very similar too stiff flex DG shafts. I would assume that the PX 5.0 are nearer too R300 hope that helps. 

I guess you will need to try a few different shafts to know what is best for you.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone know if there is *that* much difference in the R300 compared to my current PX5.5's please ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. PX 5.5 is stiffer than S300 never mind R300.

Note that normal Rifle and PX flexes are different. PX is about 0.3 stiffer, so a PX 5.5 is about Rifle 5.8. 

S300 is about PX 5.3.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Imagine it's personal preference. I hated the dg r300's and got much better results with the PX5.5's.

PX are lighter and stiffer than the R300s. I preferred the lighter shaft weight and they gave me a much better ball flight.


----------



## TRS30 (Mar 2, 2010)

You also need to factor in if you are standard lenght shafts or longer/ shorter. For PX if you get the shaft lenghtened it adds to the stiffness.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2010)

Ethan is the oracle when it comes to shafts!


----------



## Andy (Mar 2, 2010)

Ethan is the oracle when it comes to shafts! 

Click to expand...

My thoughts entirely Crawford.

We should create a wikipedia page for Ethan lol

Andy


----------



## Macster (Mar 2, 2010)

Interesting.

The PX5.5 certainly didnt feel stiffer than the S300 when I swung them together, and in fact, I thought the S300 felt very 'dead' on the Mizzuno's I demo'd.

My previous Zing2's had the ZZ-65 shaft in I think, maybe the R300 is more like that ?  
The Zings gave me more distance, which perhaps means I'm more suited to regular than stiff or PX5.5's !?


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Mar 2, 2010)

Chris, I agree about the S300s feeling dead. 

However, when you swing them the S300s do not feel dead and hard to hit at all


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't try R300's when I got my irons, but I tried PX 5.5 & 6.0, and S300.

To me the PX's felt a lot lighter than the S300, and I would have put the S300's inbetween the 5.5 & 6.0 but that's just how it felt to me, I wouldn't doubt Ethans shaft knowledge (ooer) for a second.

I know it sounds like a broken record but there's no substitute for trying them out.
I'm by no means a big hitter but the 6.0's that I ended up with just gave the best results from hitting balls.


----------

